# Indiana Spring Meeting March 3rd



## oldreliable (Jan 29, 2011)

I live in Anderson..would like to go can I just walk in and register ..not seen any registration forms


----------



## BooneCtyBeek (Jun 20, 2011)

You can walk in for the conference. There is a tremendous new beekeepers school! This needs advance registration. Go here http://www.hoosierbuzz.com/ scroll down and you'll find the registration forms.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Our guest speaker, Dr. Juliana Rangel, is flying in on Friday, and will be staying overnight with us at the Retreat Center. Anyone driving up Friday evening can join us for dinner at a local buffet, and then talk about bees well into the night at the Retreat Center.


----------

